# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  مشکل در ارسال داده ها با استفاده از َAjax

## papil2010

سلام دوستان.من اخیرا در پست کردن داده ها سمت سرور  php با یه مشکل مواجه شدم. برای ارسال داده ها با استفاده از َajax ابتدا تمام متغیرهای فرم رو با تابع ()serialize میگیرم.بعد با استفاده از ajax اون رو به کنترلر مربوطه ارسال میکنم.مشکل اینه که وقتی با استفاده از ()getParams مقادیر ارسالی رو میگیرم. مقادیر فارسی را به صورت clear text نشون نمیده. یعنی وقتی (post)var_export می زنم مقدار ['name']post به جای مثلا حروف فارسی،%u0631%u0634%u0646%u0648 رو چاپ میکنه. 
ممنون میشم اگه یکی کمک کنه

----------

